# Venison Sausage Meatloaf And Hassleback Potatoes (Pic Heavy)



## Winterrider (Apr 19, 2021)

Meatloaf time -
1.5#  venison/pork sausage lightly seasoned with Holly Seasoning /Waltons
3/4 cup Italian Bread Crumbs
2/3 cup milk
2 Tsp Killer Hog
2 eggs






Sauteed:  allowed to cool.
1 medium onion
1/2 cup portabella mushrooms
3 Tbsp minced garlic





Mixed sauteed goods with sausage , and then mixed in other ingredients.





Saran wrap loaf pan, put in half of mix. Layer of shredded cheese then rest of sausage. Wrap top and into fridge for 3 hrs.





MES 40 preheating 240° with tube of 50/50 Pecan & Mesquite in mailbox.
Ready for the smoker, cheese topper.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hassleback potatoes ( microwave 3 mins, allow to cool) Iwith butter, garlic powder, kosher salt CBP










Raised temp to 250° then 270°. Meatloaf was a little thicker than anticipated so was taking its sweet time. Just about 4 hrs to get to temp. ( higher temps start to finish next time )





Plated with some green beans. 
 Side note;  ( Potatoes would benefit from higher temps also) very middle could use extra heat.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 19, 2021)

those potatoes look good. I usually cheat and nuke mine a little bit before they go on also. We’re they on for the whole cook


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 19, 2021)

Many thanks Winterrider.  Fantastic, start to finish. This is exactly what I love about this forum, very informative and educational posts! Posts like this turn newbies into suppertime heroes.  Very, very well documented.  I mean, it looks so good I think I can taste it.


----------



## D.W. (Apr 19, 2021)

Meatloaf looks premo. Just discovered hassleback potatoes last year and are my new favorite. Yours look great. My favorite addition to what you have is adding some shredded parm or Asiago and minced fresh oregano.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 19, 2021)

Yumm


Winterrider said:


> Meatloaf time -
> 1.5#  venison/pork sausage lightly seasoned with Holly Seasoning /Waltons
> ...


What's your meat mix?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2021)

Man you nailed it! Very informative and a fine looking plate! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 20, 2021)

That is some kind of goodness there!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 20, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> those potatoes look good. I usually cheat and nuke mine a little bit before they go on also. We’re they on for the whole cook


Yes , they we're on for entire smoke. Nuked a bit more and could get by with a just a couple hrs. Need to cool down completely to slice cleanly though.


Colin1230 said:


> Many thanks Winterrider.  Fantastic, start to finish. This is exactly what I love about this forum, very informative and educational posts! Posts like this turn newbies into suppertime heroes.  Very, very well documented.  I mean, it looks so good I think I can taste it.


Thank you and also for the like !


D.W. said:


> Meatloaf looks premo. Just discovered hassleback potatoes last year and are my new favorite. Yours look great. My favorite addition to what you have is adding some shredded parm or Asiago and minced fresh oregano.


Thank you, I agree some additional toppings next goes round.


Fueling Around said:


> Yumm
> What's your meat mix?


Meat mix was 50/50 venison and pork butt. Did about 30# earlier as we were running low on beef burger.


Brokenhandle said:


> Man you nailed it! Very informative and a fine looking plate! Nice job!
> Thanks Ryan, and for the like. . .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2021)

Awesome job and a great post of your step by step.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 20, 2021)

Great looking meal and write up . 
I like the method too . Points for sautéing the veg before mixing in .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 20, 2021)

Absolutely fantastic!! Beautiful meal and a superb presentation. I'd be all over that meatloaf in a heartbeat.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh my, what a wonderful meal!
Everything looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 20, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job and a great post of your step by step.
> 
> Warren


Thank you Warren and for the like.


chopsaw said:


> Great looking meal and write up .
> I like the method too . Points for sautéing the veg before mixing in .


Thanks Chop and much appreciated.


tx smoker said:


> Absolutely fantastic!! Beautiful meal and a superb presentation. I'd be all over that meatloaf in a heartbeat.
> Robert


Thanks Robert, that loaf is one of the tastiest ones I've done. Thanks for the like.


SmokinAl said:


> Oh my, what a wonderful meal!
> Everything looks delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thank you Al, and for the like !


 kruizer
 ,

 JLeonard
 ,

 Fueling Around
 , Thank you all for the likes , greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2021)

MMMMMmmm---That might even warm a guy up in North Dakota!!
Nice Job, Rider!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 20, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMMmmm---That might even warm a guy up in North Dakota!!
> Nice Job, Rider!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, appreciate it and the like.


----------



## Plinsc (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks excellent! 
cmon September! Need to fill the freezer again


----------

